# Fresh & Natural FOTD



## PrettyKitty (Mar 19, 2005)

Face:

- PortFolio (Lise Watier)
- Perfectly Real foundation #36 (Clinique) 
- Hoola bronzing powder (Benefit)

Eyes:

- Buckle Bunny e/s (Benefit)
- Me Myself & I e/s (Benefit)
- Diorshow mascara (Dior)
- Fix' Mascara (Clarins)

Lips:

- Bahama Mama l/s (Benefit)
- Superbalm (Clinique)


----------



## Chelsea (Mar 19, 2005)

gorgeous


----------



## Demosthenes (Mar 19, 2005)

You're always so pretty!


----------



## Sanne (Mar 19, 2005)

oooh pretty!!!


----------



## Onederland (Mar 19, 2005)

Very Christina Richie, but a million times prettier.


----------



## charms23 (Mar 19, 2005)

What a refreshing look! I love it on you.


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 19, 2005)

that's a gorgeous natural look! great job as usual =)


----------



## PinkShell21 (Mar 20, 2005)

LOVE IT! Very Sex Kitten!


----------



## RougedAndReady (Mar 21, 2005)

Haha my roomate(Barbarella on these forums) saw this pic over my shoulder and said "omg WHO. IS. THAT?! I think I'm in love". 

Hahaha!


----------



## jamiemeng (Mar 21, 2005)

gorgeous on you.


----------



## mac_obsession (Mar 21, 2005)

You always look so beautiful I dont know what to say anymore. Gorgeous comes to mind..


----------



## Coco_Hailey (Mar 22, 2005)

This is a great mature look on you! Have you changed your hair? All that Benefit makeup is really tempting now


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Mar 22, 2005)

Wow.. you look older... if you don't mind me asking, how old are you?


----------



## PrettyKitty (Mar 23, 2005)

ops:  Thx ladies & gentleman!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm 19 years old. 

I have the same hair, I hate to change my hair! But when I did that pic, my hair was wavy.


----------



## libra4200 (Mar 23, 2005)

You are fierce! Absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## KIT (Mar 23, 2005)

do you mind if i ask how old you are??
you are sooo pretty


----------



## KIT (Mar 23, 2005)

nevermind i read the post that says you are  19,....duh..stoopid me!!!!!


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (Mar 23, 2005)

the boys must have drooled over you in high school!!! *jealous*

very, very pretty look. You look like you could be a movie star!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Mar 24, 2005)

Not really... I'm shy with boys.


----------



## Alexa (Mar 24, 2005)

you are so so so pretty. ahh so jealous!! <3


----------



## PrettyKitty (May 16, 2005)

Alexa, but you have gorgeous eyes, I just have plain hazel eyes.


----------



## pleasurekitten (May 16, 2005)

what no mac products? j/k babe. gorgeous as always.


----------



## Heather_Rae (May 17, 2005)

Wow, you have lots of talent already at 19.  You should go to Hollywood and do makeup for movies/television.  You are so talented!


----------



## PrettyKitty (May 17, 2005)

Yeah I've tested my Benefit palette. 

Heather, Have you seen Jokerskick?? She is only 14-15 years old and she is AMAZING!


----------



## user2 (May 17, 2005)

you look amazing but you dont look quite eyciting in the picture...


----------

